# Paramount Portland Craig’s list



## redline1968 (Jan 23, 2018)

dont know how to post it he’s flakey ass and I don’t like to deal with flakey asses but it’s on the Portland Oregon Craig’s list a 70 paramount.. go get it.....https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/d/early-70s-schwinn-paramount/6469861797.html he’s rude..


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 23, 2018)

......... it’s some kind of craigsbid thing. Seems like it’s the new trend... lol


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice bike though, if it was local,I would be calling


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 23, 2018)

The mother— is in de ray cal selling in Portland ....so now went to some kind of bid thing but will to ship and all kinds of crap with it ....you figure it out.... I’m out....


----------



## vincev (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like all the gearing has been removed and its now a "fixie"  Not worth it.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 23, 2018)

vincev said:


> Looks like all the gearing has been removed and its now a "fixie"  Not worth it.



Track bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Track bike



Duh


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 23, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Duh



LoL [emoji17]


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Track bike



yup,could be.I know around here guys make fixies out of some really nice bikes and speed around Downtown Chicago.lol


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 24, 2018)

vincev said:


> yup,could be.I know around here guys make fixies out of some really nice bikes and speed around Downtown Chicago.lol




This started as a track bike. Notice rear facing dropouts and close coupled frame. Never had gears or brakes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> This started as a track bike. Notice rear facing dropouts and close coupled frame. Never had gears or brakes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I believe Vince was....well...,being Vince


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe Vince was....well...,being Vince



My Paramounts have gears.lol  Much easier riding.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 24, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> This started as a track bike. Notice rear facing dropouts and close coupled frame. Never had gears or brakes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Those are the style/standard of the day rear forks,drop outs are the current style/standard. Maybe Waterford and others still use them,I dont know. No such animal as rear facing drop outs


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 24, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Those are the style/standard of the day rear forks,drop outs are the current style/standard. Maybe Waterford and others still use them,I dont know. No such animal as rear facing drop outs




Waterford and all other track bikes were and are rear facing drops. Roadies are forward facing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 24, 2018)

Serial number is on the right rear dropout stamped in the web between chainstay and seatstay. Will be a letter followed by 2 or 3 numbers.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 24, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> Waterford and all other track bikes were and are rear facing drops. Roadies are forward facing.
> 
> Drop out face forward, they were used in Europe before the war. Schwinn changed all of their bikes to drop all style rear forks after the war.  no such thing as rear facing drop outs,a contradiction in terms
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 24, 2018)

Yep ya got me on that one. A contradiction for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm a rear facing drop out when I'm walking backwards.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 25, 2018)

lol whatever,was bored I guess


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jan 28, 2018)

He had it on clist for 500 in the bay and I told him I'd give him cash. Tried telling me he had higher bids and that he wanted more. He wanted to wait until that Sunday (he claimed) to make a deal. Kept saying he has out of state buyers. I told him those don't matter until they are saying they are coming with cash in hand. He said the bidding is the new way Craigslist is. I told to go to eBay if he wanted to do that. You post a price you want not to dick around with other people.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 28, 2018)

Once these C list sellers pull that high bid crap, I walk away. C list used to be a great thing, now not so much.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 28, 2018)

I have little patience for flaky situations  from sellers.


----------

